# My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

this is a great show.

Don't judge before you watch it. The first 3 or 4 episodes are kinda bleh but it gets surprisingly good.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

My bro is a Brony, he forced me to watch it... and yeah, it's not a bad show, lol. My favourite pony is Pinkie Pie :teeth

I'm surprised there aren't more bronies here


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay so...I remember the 80's movies but...HUH? :b As a diehard fan when I was six I'm surprised this missed my radar, haha.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet Jesus...OP was right. This show is great!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

These my little ponies look less stripper-like than the coloring books.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Judi said:


> My bro is a Brony, he forced me to watch it... and yeah, it's not a bad show, lol. My favourite pony is Pinkie Pie :teeth
> 
> I'm surprised there aren't more bronies here


if you look at some of my past posts youll know ive never hidden the fact that i am a brony. i type this while sitting on a chair in afghanistan without any hint of shame.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Why are their eyes so big?! They don't look like the 80's MLP.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

exobyte said:


> this is a great show.
> 
> Don't judge before you watch it. The first 3 or 4 episodes are kinda bleh but it gets surprisingly good.


Curse you for making this post. I had planned to finish one of my short stories tonight, instead I watched the first 9 episodes and I'll continue watching until I go to bed.

Plot-wise, it's quite horrible. But the ponies are just adorable and all episodes make me laugh, which is pretty hard to do nowadays.

The yellow pony definitely has SA, lol.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

fluttershy is the best

not that I've seen the show or anything.... :um :tiptoe


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

> not that I've seen the show or anything.... :um :tiptoe


Yep. You, me and everyone else.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

You think Fluttershy is the only one with SA-like issues? Wait 'till episode 25 ("Party of One")

About the plot.. there really is none unless you count "learning how to be a good friend". It's about Twilight learning to be social because she's a shut-in (another reason I'm surprised SAS didn't catch on to the show) 

The real draw of the show is how strong and well-developed the characters are, the humor, and the cuteness. You won't find anything cuter than Fluttershy... ever


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree that the characters are well-developed and the actors are doing a great job as well. I have to admit I didn't find some of the latest episodes I watched (I'm at 20 now) as funny as the first ones, but they still were funny.

Fluttershy is indeed adorable. I liked her in the episode she had to cheer for the Rainbow pony. 

*gasps for air* Yay, in a voice just a tiny bit louder than a whisper. 

But the pink one is also pretty awesome.  She reminds me of Luna (Harry Potter).


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Those look more like unicorns than ponies, but it's too late to change the title now.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

There's three types.. unicorn ponies, earth ponies, and pegasus ponies.

And if you don't like em as ponies... pretend they're people?


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

More ponies! More ponies!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not my cup of tea.

But hey, I like Harry Potter, the Escape to Witch Mountain movies, and Twilight! There's a lid for every pot.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

What did I tell ya'll about ponies?

*worships*


----------



## SakasaJinei (Jun 21, 2011)

exobyte said:


> this is a great show.
> 
> Don't judge before you watch it. The first 3 or 4 episodes are kinda bleh but it gets surprisingly good.


Are you kidding?! This show is the best! Far better than the original! Which is what I grew up on and when I look back on it now? I facepalm. xD And the fact that voice over hero, Cathy Weseluck voices Spike is a bonus! I converted a few of my guy friends into bronies. It's hilariously fun to watch with a group of friends too.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Ok lol, I'm a little concerned after watching that. Are you people taking exstacy before you watch this s**t? I remember the Teletubbies were popular at raves in the late 90's because everyone was tripping balls and if you weren't high (like me) you didn't get it.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Ok lol, I'm a little concerned after watching that. Are you people taking exstacy before you watch this s**t? I remember the Teletubbies were popular at raves in the late 90's because everyone was tripping balls and if you weren't high (like me) you didn't get it.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

What. What? What??

Although, Charlie the Unicorn.


My sense making abilities are broken. Sorry.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Gotta have an open mind and see the substance behind the juvenile presentation.

It's OK to not like it, but it's not cool to judge others for liking it. Just a show, brahs :]


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I watched 4 episodes last night to see what all the hubbub was about. I have to agree, it's awesome.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

exobyte said:


> Gotta have an open mind and see the substance behind the juvenile presentation.
> 
> It's OK to not like it, but it's not cool to judge others for liking it. Just a show, brahs :]


Personally I don't "get" it or things like Harry Potter but I wasn't judging or hating on it, just a little joke at the threads expense.

I wouldn't be malicious over something as harmless as MLP's.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my favorite show. Even turned my personal hero into a pony. See avatar


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Meanwhile my current avatar is a crossover of my current favourite anime and MLP 

Random scenes:
flutterfly singing pinkie pie's song




pinkie pie going crazy:





btw, did you guys know that between the 6 ponies there's only 4 voice actors?


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Great video depicting what many people go through 






[how did you embed your video, i did the youtube tags but got a blank box]


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Personally I don't "get" it or things like Harry Potter but I wasn't judging or hating on it, just a little joke at the threads expense.


You're like my roomie who also hates Harry Potter. That's fine.. I think you had to grow up with a certain kind of nerdiness to get into this stuff and that didn't happen for some.



ExplorerAtHeart said:


> Great video depicting what many people go through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just put in the code after "v=" to embed it.

That wasn't exactly my transformation, but close  I'm pretty open to new weird things so I watched the first episode ready to like it.. but I didn't like it very much until the 4th episode and on. I guess it had to grow on me.. plus the animation and storytelling really did improve as the show went on. By the time I was at episode 20, I was like "My god, will this show ever stop improving itself?"

But I'm not some weird weebo. The same day I watch MLP I watch Dexter and read A Game of Thrones. I dunno, I just watch things that are _good_. Not just things that are manly.



Judi said:


> btw, did you guys know that between the 6 ponies there's only 4 voice actors?


Not too surprised. Studios like to re-use voice actors so that they don't have to worry about people demanding more money or suddenly leaving the show.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I like it. The theme/style is deceiving at first impression but it's actually quite nice. I like the characters a lot. It sort of reminds me of Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, which is another great show.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Both Fosters and MLP:FIM were done by the same producer, Lauren Faust. Seems like everything she touches turns to gold!

I was exposed to pony content for a month before i got into it. I didn't really think much of it until someones avatar on an unrelated forum got me curious, and i asked him what it was. The rest is history


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ExplorerAtHeart said:


> Both Fosters and MLP:FIM were done by the same producer, Lauren Faust. Seems like everything she touches turns to gold!


oh so that's why it's so great :boogie


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

I only have one more episode before I finish the first season.

So...what SA-like issues were there in the 25th episode? I know I'm not that knowledgeable about SA yet, but I couldn't really identify any.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

skygazer said:


> oh so that's why it's so great :boogie


She also worked on the powerpuff girls 

@ AgBjBeAF - some of the issues she went through that's similar to SAers experiences I think are: huge attachments issues, bad at dealing with rejections, making make-believe friends, quick to believe her friends think the worst of her and distrust of people (or other ponies I should say). And she didn't want to leave the house either (agoraphobia?), mind you this happened in less than a day so I would say it's just Pinkie Pie going crazy


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

AgBjBeAF said:


> So...what SA-like issues were there in the 25th episode? I know I'm not that knowledgeable about SA yet, but I couldn't really identify any.


Paranoid fear of abandonment?  EDIT: Judi said it best.

Maybe that symptom is exclusive to me? I dunno, but HEY, LOOK AT THE BRONY I MADE.










Make your own here: http://generalzoi.deviantart.com/art/MLP-FiM-Pony-Creator-Beta-210228500


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

seafolly said:


> Why are their eyes so big?! They don't look like the 80's MLP.


Yeah, I don't like the look of these ones. Their heads look alien, not pony-like! :no


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

carambola said:


> Yeah, I don't like the look of these ones. Their heads look alien, not pony-like! :no


Welcome to anime proportions. If you didn't grow up with DBZ/Pokemon/Sailor Moon.. you may never get used to 'em


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Judi said:


> She also worked on the powerpuff girls


The eyes makes so much sense now. XD
I love powerpuff girls as well.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

The big eyes help convey emotions enormously and allow them to be more lovable. The goal was not to be pony like, if they had keep the earlier generations designs this would not have taken off with the 3 million bronies like it has[i think theres more]. There is something about the design and everyhting else with the show that make loads of people fall in love with it. Me included.

Ive also heard that Fraust had planned this from the beginning, to make the show so it would be attractive to a massive audience outside the 'considered' target audience. It worked, now the most popular news site has 20 million + views!


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Bigger eyes = cuter
More ridiculous proportions = cuter

Disney discovered this long ago.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

exobyte said:


> Bigger eyes = cuter











(That is not even the most demonic/"I will devour your soul"-looking tarsier picture.)


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Big eyes, small pupils = evil/insane/surprised

Big eyes, big pupils = CUTE 

So yeah that thing is creepy.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

> @ AgBjBeAF - some of the issues she went through that's similar to SAers experiences I think are: huge attachments issues, bad at dealing with rejections, making make-believe friends, quick to believe her friends think the worst of her and distrust of people (or other ponies I should say). And she didn't want to leave the house either (agoraphobia?), mind you this happened in less than a day so I would say it's just Pinkie Pie going crazy


Oh, I sort of get it now. Guess I should pay more attention.

In the meanwhile, I still haven't watched the last episode. What will I do afterwards?


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

AgBjBeAF said:


> Oh, I sort of get it now. Guess I should pay more attention.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I still haven't watched the last episode. What will I do afterwards?


Probably this:


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

carambola said:


> (That is not even the most demonic/"I will devour your soul"-looking tarsier picture.)


That guy is awesome.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

exobyte, how could I watch terrified ponies? Especially with that music in the background?

It was sad enough watching Pinkie Pie go insane.

BTW, I like how they you every/any pony instead of every/any body. 

Tomorrow, I'll watch the final episode. May God help us all. :s


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

exobyte said:


> Paranoid fear of abandonment?  EDIT: Judi said it best.
> 
> Maybe that symptom is exclusive to me? I dunno, but HEY, LOOK AT THE BRONY I MADE.
> 
> ...


ok, so I made one too! 









@AgBjBeAF
There will be more MLP by the end of the year, I think they renewed it for 4 more seasons? :S


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Judi said:


> ok, so I made one too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'aww. Reminds me of Rarity's sister.

Look at this badazz one I found on another forum:










If it were a Pegasus, I'd name her Raincloud Rapture.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't really care for anime style, but these are kind of cute. I'm glad mlps are still popular.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

@Judi, no, it can't be 4 seasons? Wikipedia only talks about a second one.

Anyway, I've watched the final episode. You're going to LOVE ME!!!


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Eh, I made two ponies but I can't figure how to upload them here. I took screenshots, because I couldn't figure out how to save them either.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Try right-clicking on the image and selecting "view image." Copy the link from the address bar and post it in the image window (click the little yellow picture with the mountains at the top of your post window.)


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

No, that doesn't work. There is not 'view image' option, when I right-click.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't even like this show, and I like cartoons more than the average 23-year-old bear. Having said that, I had to make my own pony, lol. I'm aware of the brony trend and though I don't understand it- I support it/think it's awesome.

This is my pony. Her name is Stella....Stella!!!!!


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Stelllaaaa!!! Someone makes a Marlon Brando brony.



AgBjBeAF said:


> No, that doesn't work. There is not 'view image' option, when I right-click.


If you're on a PC, hit the Print Screen button. Then open Paint and hit Ctrl + V. Crop your pony then save it as a PNG or JPG. Upload it to a site like photobucket.com and copy the web address of the uploaded pic. Put image tags around the address in a post here. In other words, do this -->









If you're on a mac, hit Command + Shift + 3 to put a screenshot on your desktop. Then you can crop it on Photobucket's website.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, exo. Will do asap.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Ehehehe !!
This show is my guilty pleasure! My not so dirty little secret! 
I like Rarity and Applejack.. Even though they are the total opposites and don't get along! 
They are all so cuuute though


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I checked this show out a couple weeks ago to see what all the hype was about, and to my surprise it's actually really good. Fluttershy is awesome.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Your Crazy said:


>


why would they sing that...You Gotta Share You Gotta Care is clearly superior.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Your Crazy said:


>


I see Picard singing along under his hand. :yes
They sure could have used his voice.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


>


I thought that was cringworthingly hilarious... Hahahha *grimice*

I actually like that song too >.>
Now to wipe that from memory here's the proper song in the cartoon:


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My pony is a hipster.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't act/look like any of those people in that video.

So I can assume.. those are the fringe bronies. Or at least I hope so....


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

The recent announcement of MLP season 2 got me hyped up about this show again so I made some pixel art 

This is Ember, a character from my in-progress fanfic. Say hi, Ember!









"Hello."


----------



## Ratatat (Sep 8, 2010)

Brohoofs all around


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Applejack!


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

LIMITLESS WIN!


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Omg, I love Applejack. She cracks me up.

Do they show this anywhere other than the Hub?? My mom canceled it a few weeks ago =(


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Damn, now I'm drawn into it.  I'm just watching it on YouTube...


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

barczyl said:


> Damn, now I'm drawn into it.  I'm just watching it on YouTube...


We grow one stronger!


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the herd!


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

New epsiode, new episode! It's more action packed than funny, though.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't know season 2 is starting :O 
I might marathon it though, lol


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Season 2 is awesome. Discord was really awesome :[

Episode 2 was actually pretty dang funny too.

"Would you mind if I held you against your will for a little bit?" - Fluttershy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wanna watch this now.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

My favourite line from Flutershy was:

'Hey Twilight, what's soaking wet and clueless?' *throws water from the bucket on Twilight* 'YOUR FACE!'

That was awesome.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

AgBjBeAF said:


> My favourite line from Flutershy was:
> 
> 'Hey Twilight, what's soaking wet and clueless?' *throws water from the bucket on Twilight* 'YOUR FACE!'
> 
> That was awesome.







(I made dis yesterday)


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my, that video was HILARIOUS. Great job!


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I've always wanted to be a youtube pooper 

Pretty much the lowest rung on the ladder when it comes to prestige but poops make me laugh like nothing else can XD Check out the other popular MLP ones and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, I sure will when I have the time!

Btw, if you make more videos, post a link here as well.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright well I made a short song using Fluttershy's lullaby vocals from the Stare Master episode.

I'm mixing without headphones so if anything sounds off, please let me know.

hope you enjoy Ze Lullaby de Flootershai.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

That was so very enjoyable and peaceful! Lovely. 

Well done.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

New episode! I liked this one a lot.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

haven't read the whole thread, is this a little kids show on nickeoldean, a cartoon? or cgi?

I'm intrigued to see that some of you like this?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a child at heart. My Little Pony <3


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

letitrock said:


> haven't read the whole thread, is this a little kids show on nickeoldean, a cartoon? or cgi?
> 
> I'm intrigued to see that some of you like this?


It's a cartoon, but it's not meant exclusively for children. Some of the humor is for older folk


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm more of a Rainbow Brite type of gal myself lol!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Its suprisingly good, makes you feel so happy after each episode  

Id say Rainbow Dash is my favourite so far.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hasbro have took down the videos from youtube :S Anyone got another website to watch them on?

Edit:
-They are up on dailymotion if anyone wants to know.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

You can still find them on youtube.

here is a source
http://www.youtube.com/user/thehochmastervids

What do you guys think of the newest episode?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Lauren Faust hit the nail on the head with pony design by making them very cute, if a little too different and unrealistic compared to older generations. Huge eyes, unique mares, and small snout and mouth. Lots of anime influence there.

But the plot, music, and humor are all so great for a 5 year old kid's show. You can tell they put a lot of thought and work into it.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

No, not here! NOT SAS! IS NOTHING SACRED TO YOU?

):


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm sorry you hate MLP or the fans, but all I ask for is the right to have a discussion thread, nothing more. I(hopefully all of us) won't bother you with ponies anywhere else on this forum. Fans keep one thread, haters ignore it, everyone's happy.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I watch this show after a long day of being hardcore.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Fluttershy is the best
> 
> not that I've seen the show or anything.... :um :tiptoe


This.:um:tiptoe


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

styler5 said:


> Lauren Faust hit the nail on the head with pony design by making them very cute, if a little too different and unrealistic compared to older generations. Huge eyes, unique mares, and small snout and mouth. Lots of anime influence there.


I don't know what it is, they are just so appealing.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I love MLP!! I spread the word but everyone just looks at me like I'm crazy. Even my friend with a kid just says "Hello Kitty is in, not my little pony" and I'm just like "tchyeah whatever hello kitty has been in for 10 years now.:blah


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm talking to this guy right now and I'm trying to assimilate him into the herd lol


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

Everyone I know in real life hates me for loving MLP so much.
THEY JUST DONT KNOW WHAT REAL FRIENDSHIP IS.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Fluttershy wants to be a tree really badly


----------



## Ashley12 (Feb 6, 2012)

I LOVE MLP! Fluttershy is my fav. And nice name and status btw. Hitchhiker's Guide and pokemon-love them both.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I really like watching this show, it really reminds me alot of my old childhood shows


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

This song is like a band aid, but it really works when I'm feeling down.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I thank this show for getting over my initial 'shame' of watching anime. If it's somewhat socially accepted to watch My Little Pony, watching Japanese cartoons while being an adult seems not nearly as bad anymore


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't stand my little ponies -_- my friend is totally obsessed with it right now and I think it's a little odd :\ every word out of her mouth is about mlp. Soooo that probably has something to do with it too


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I really wish this ponies fad would die.

That aside... Derpy is quite possibly the best character in any television show ever.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

CoolSauce said:


> I thank this show for getting over my initial 'shame' of watching anime. If it's somewhat socially accepted to watch My Little Pony, watching Japanese cartoons while being an adult seems not nearly as bad anymore


It's still a taboo IRL. I guess most of us want to feel a little secure by ponyspamming, praising the show zealously, and calling it "manly" on the Internet.

But there's nothing to be ashamed of watching anime or MLP unless you are unhealthily obsessed and tell people about it.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*its so funny*



AgBjBeAF said:


> More ponies! More ponies!


they all sound like manatees!


----------



## Brite (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness. THANK YOU. 

I was hoping there'd be some bronies on this forum; /)*(\

This show basically helps me through everything, I love it, it's my main obsession atm.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Ahh, ok haters, everywhere! I honestly thought there would be a lot more bronies here of all places. It's an adorable show with an occasionally epic storyline, ridiculously likeable characters, and lots of hilarious moments. If you haven't given it a real chance, then do not diss it based on its cover.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you guys should get Desktop Ponies. And a giant music archive. I don't normally read fanfic for media I like, but I'm going to spend this weekend looking for MLP fic. I am falling in love with this show. And the fanbase is amazing. Can't wait for season 3.

Also: Fluttershy is the best.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Error. Twilight is the best. :]

And Desktop ponies are great.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Unfunny.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> Unfunny.


I would hope so. I am dead serious about ponies, my friend. This is no laughing matter.

SERIOUS FACE


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Well people like what they like. Being hated over liking ponies is stupid, I rather hate someone for burning my favorite book.

FYI I don't like ponies.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

It's fractal Pinkie!


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I love this show so very much. <3


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Fellow SAS bronies: I watched all of Friendship is Witchcraft today and found it very amusing. Maybe you will, too? It's one of those things where they re-do the voices for HUMOROUS EFFECT, like in Yu-Gi-Oh!: The Abridged Series. The sound quality, writing, and voice acting are all incredibly high quality. They even have some original songs; for example, in their version of "Swarm of the Century", Pinkie Pie plays a polka version of Rebecca Black's "Friday" xD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ive watched 16 episodes in the last 3 days and im finally on season 2 (used to just watch one every few months) im getting a little crazy about the show now 
I don't have a favourite pony because they are all so good! I wish I lived there


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Akili said:


> Fellow SAS bronies: I watched all of Friendship is Witchcraft today and found it very amusing. Maybe you will, too?


I've saw a few of those, they are quite good


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

Where is poll: "Who is your favourite pony?" ?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, I freakin LOVE this series. Can't wait for the next episode. Also love the .MOV series


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it just me, or was I hearing a bit of Marie (red haired Kanker Sister) from Ed Edd n Eddy in Babs Seed's voice?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Is it just me, or was I hearing a bit of Marie (red haired Kanker Sister) from Ed Edd n Eddy in Babs Seed's voice?


I haven't seen Ed Edd n Eddy in a looong time, but if I'm mentally hearing Marie's voice correctly, I don't think she sounds like Babs Seeds.

On another note, Babs sounded absolutely NOTHING like a new yorker to me lol. Sounded like the VA was mish-moshing a bunch of random accents together. :/


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Fluttershy and derpy. <3


----------



## Flying Teapot (Jan 29, 2013)

MLP:FiM is awesome. Not only is the show fun to watch, but there is a very vibrant fan community producing art, music, fiction, and animation. I am surprised that this thread isn't more active considering that ponies has pretty much filled every other corner of the internet.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Flying Teapot said:


> MLP:FiM is awesome. Not only is the show fun to watch, but there is a very vibrant fan community producing art, music, fiction, and animation. I am surprised that this thread isn't more active considering that ponies has pretty much filled every other corner of the internet.


I agree.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


>


I agree.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I agree.












Glad we could settle that pressing issue as civil human beings.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Best Show Ever.


----------



## Andriod18 (Jun 12, 2011)

i love that show! and


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Glad we could settle that pressing issue as civil human beings.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

KPanthera said:


> Best Show Ever.


----------



## scaliesmark (May 9, 2012)

I'm just glad bronies came around, now people are so busy messing with you guys that they leave furries like myself alone lol j/k. It's caught my interest, I havent seen a full episode yet but the bits and pieces I've seen it seems pretty good. I'm scared to watch too much for fear I'll like it lol, as much crap as I catch from people I know over being a furry I don't know that I want to give them any ammo by becoming a brony too j/k  
For the most part though bronies seem no different than furries; most are decent people who happen to have an odd hobby and get much more grief than they deserve for it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I find this fascinating , I just don't get it , but if it makes you all happy how can any one judge . So yeah um I have no more to say just fascinated


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Bronies aren't much different from Trekkies, Otaku, etc. I like the show and like to talk about it with other fans but I'm antisocial. A lot of these guys are more interested in "community" and making their own stuff.



scaliesmark said:


> I'm just glad bronies came around, now people are so busy messing with you guys that they leave furries like myself alone lol j/k. It's caught my interest, I havent seen a full episode yet but the bits and pieces I've seen it seems pretty good. I'm scared to watch too much for fear I'll like it lol, as much crap as I catch from people I know over being a furry I don't know that I want to give them any ammo by becoming a brony too j/k
> For the most part though bronies seem no different than furries; most are decent people who happen to have an odd hobby and get much more grief than they deserve for it.


What exactly is involved in being a furry? Is it all about wearing a costume?


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I think Bronies are as harmless as any other fandom. I like MLP from what I've seen of it so it seems like a worthy subject of attention. Places like Tumblr are quite hypocritical in condemning the 'creepiness' of Bronies then in the same breath sexualising real-life actors in their own fandoms


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Grown men obsessing over a cartoon for eight year old girls? Yeah, that's not strange at all.


----------



## scaliesmark (May 9, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> What exactly is involved in being a furry? Is it all about wearing a costume?


Lol no, fursuits are fun and all (I especially love mine  ) but thats only a small part of what's involved with furrydom. The short version isn't much different than how you described Bronies, just with cartoon animals (mostly original content) in general instead of MLP specifically.

Theres so many different aspects of being a furry that it's pretty much what you make it. For me, I'm in it for the art-thats where my avatar came from, hes my furry alter-ego, the costuming (not just full costumes either-I feel naked without my tail and collar anymore lol), the great people I've met, and because its a positive outlet for my self-expression.

I know of others that are into it because of spiritual reasons, others that think they are their furry alter-ego, and for the many other parts of furrydom that I don't bother with. The word "furry" & the love of cartoon animals is pretty much the only thing that unifies us.

Heres a really good link that goes more in-depth about furries & what we're about if you want more info:

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Seen some MLP. It's a nice show. Very colorful. Glad it makes people happy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol why was this thread necro'd? FiM fan incoming.

I've already posted in this thread and other MLP FiM related threads, so I have nothing more to contribute than:










Oh and favorites of season 4 so far: Maud Pie and Pinkie Pride. Apple Pinkie Pie was also pretty good, though not as phenomenal as Pinkie Pride. Pinkie is really standing out this season (well, she always kind of has had a lot of attention throughout the series).

Nice to see Applejack finally getting some character development as well. Just wish that the Bats! episode had taken a different route. It started out so promisingly, especially with that lovely, dark musical number to tie it up. But then, suddenly, Flutterbat, and a bunch of other seemingly random bits and inconsistencies.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

scaliesmark said:


> Lol no, fursuits are fun and all (I especially love mine  ) but thats only a small part of what's involved with furrydom. The short version isn't much different than how you described Bronies, just with cartoon animals (mostly original content) in general instead of MLP specifically.
> 
> Theres so many different aspects of being a furry that it's pretty much what you make it. For me, I'm in it for the art-thats where my avatar came from, hes my furry alter-ego, the costuming (not just full costumes either-I feel naked without my tail and collar anymore lol), the great people I've met, and because its a positive outlet for my self-expression.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. That's interesting.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I don't see what's so good about the show. I forced myself to watch at least three episodes and to me, it seemed like a typical children's show. There was nothing significant about the animation, and the personalities of the characters are the stereotypical nerd, hillbilly, tomboy, annoying energetic one, girly girl, and the overly shy coward. 
No offense to anyone who likes the show, but I don't see any reason to really like it.:stu


----------

